# [SOLVED] Can't find cable



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I cant find a cable I need to buy to transfer my pictures from this camera to my pc: DSC-W210 | W Series | Accessories | DSCW210S.CEH | DSCW210 | Sony


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Can't find cable*

If you are just transferring pictures, get your self a card reader, that is assuming the camera uses some type of card. Blazzing fast compared to
camera to pc transfer rate.

Last one I bought was did 8 different cards to USB and was under 
$8.00 USD. If you go this route make sure it can read "HC" (high capacity) cards, bet must do anymore. Older card readers can't read the newer HC cards.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Can't find cable*

No I need a cable.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Can't find cable*

USB Cable for Sony CyberShot DSC-W210/S DSC-W215: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


supposing you mean USB Cable, all you needed to do was a google search.
Anyway, there u go


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Can't find cable*

Your choice. But for the life of me, I don't understand as to why. The only time I have ever used one is if the camera had some built in storage. Some do, some don't.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Can't find cable*

It's for someone else and he prefers the cable. Thanks Wolf and BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't find cable*

Amazon.ca> http://www.amazon.ca/NEEWER-Cable-S...8&qid=1370798001&sr=8-10&keywords=Sony+VMCMD2


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Can't find cable*

thanks guys, I purchased it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Can't find cable*

It might be worth mentioning that transferring pics via USB-cable can be a major drain on the camera-batteries - Card-readers don't need the camera or batteries at all :wink:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Can't find cable*

OK, I will do that. I dont use cables myself. Thanks again everyone. Thread solved.


----------

